# Chipping your hand with your debit card. What could possibly go wrong?



## Astro Pen (Apr 14, 2022)

Designers should be less idealistic and think more like criminals before trying to sell ideas like this. 








						The microchip implants that let you pay with your hand
					

You can now get a payment chip injected beneath your skin, turning you into a human bank card.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Valtharius (Apr 14, 2022)

I will not be assimilated.
I will not be assimilated.
I will not be assimilated.


----------



## Montero (Apr 14, 2022)

So how long before all muggers automatically dig a hole in your hand to retrieve the chip, whether or not you've got one?


----------



## Harpo (Apr 14, 2022)

Urban Dictionary: handwavium
					

a term used when a science fiction writer "waves his hands" at reality and hard science for the sake of the plot. Refers to all unrealistic or impossible technology, such as faster-than-light travel, teleportation, artificial gravity, etc. Handwavium is extensively used in movies, more so than...




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Elentarri (Apr 19, 2022)

Montero said:


> So how long before all muggers automatically dig a hole in your hand to retrieve the chip, whether or not you've got one?


Or just chop off hands.   [I live in a country where burglars chop off fingers to get to wedding rings...]


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Apr 19, 2022)

Mike Leigh was onto something...


----------



## Swank (Apr 19, 2022)

I need even more plastic in my body.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Apr 19, 2022)

Montero said:


> So how long before all muggers automatically dig a hole in your hand to retrieve the chip, whether or not you've got one?


Takes too long. Chop the hand off!


----------



## Wayne Mack (Apr 19, 2022)

Elentarri said:


> Or just chop off hands.   [I live in a country where burglars chop off fingers to get to wedding rings...]


Sounds sort of like "Demolition Man," a Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes science fiction movie, except it used iris scans with a result not for the squeamish.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 20, 2022)

Swank said:


> I need even more plastic in my body.



And I need more chips in my body (to the extent that I really should buy a deep fat fryer so that I can have proper chips when I grill myself a steak).


----------



## chongjasmine (May 8, 2022)

This sounds like the mark of the beast in the bible.
The bible warns in revelation of a time when mankind will need to get a mark on their body before they can buy or sell things.
Seems like things are sure heading that wayI


----------



## Montero (May 8, 2022)

Could argue that with tattoos and latterly hand stamps marks on body have been around for a long time. In terms of buying and selling, I can't think of an example where you needed a tattoo to buy things as such, but where you have tattoos showing that say you are in the army, then showing them in an army only bar might be needed. Hand stamps are used for lots of events rather than tickets and you have to show them before you get in.


----------



## J-WO (May 8, 2022)

I'd be down for it. Would make life easier. I'm always losing stuff.


----------



## Wayne Mack (May 8, 2022)

J-WO said:


> I'd be down for it. Would make life easier. I'm always losing stuff.


Gee, how often do you lose your hand that you need a chip to find it?


----------



## Montero (May 8, 2022)

I bought a relative one of those "whistle and it beeps back at you" find your key ring. They couldn't whistle.


----------



## J-WO (May 8, 2022)

Wayne Mack said:


> Gee, how often do you lose your hand that you need a chip to find it?


I look around for it and then it always turns up where I left it last: with my feet in my back pocket.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (May 8, 2022)

I tried to chip my hand with my debit card, but the card broke first.


----------



## LostCosmonaut (May 9, 2022)

This idea gives me the creeps. Is it really that hard to carry around a debit card, or pay with your phone?


----------

